# Why not buzz bar?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I am going to trying some new things with some batteries and I was figuring out what kind of
cables I was going to need and I got to thinking,,,,Why not take some 1/2 copper pipe and flatten
it out and use it like a buzz bar to connect the batteries? That would eliminate about 90% of the cables. 
Wouldn't that work? I would think that would be as much copper to conduct the electric as a cable.
And no ends to come loose or curroad ( find out in the morning )


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

until someone or something touches the bar-wires have insulation - fires or getting zapped is no fun.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok so now I know it's called buss bar. Boy it really cleans things up using buss bar instead of cables


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

It does look nice and clean, I like it but I would at least put a few strips of electrical tape on the positive bar.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Murphys Law applies here. Speaking from much experience, tape the +. I used to work in the main Central Offices for the telephone company, you may know to be careful but not everyone will be so inclined. I have seen a lot of crap welded or just simple vaporized (gold chain) by people not paying attention around high amperage batteries.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't see a fuse at the battery. Are you hiding it?


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

You know now that I think about it aren't most bars "buzz bars"? Remember don't drive buzzed.


----------



## RoninTek (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm speaking as an electrician, Murphy's Law definitely applies here. Also. it's a lot easier with insulated cables to change out batteries or do maintenance without as much risk in getting shocked or electrocuted.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While understand the difference in cost between heavy battery cable and a piece of copper pipe, I'll side with RoninTek. Since you have more room around your batteries than I did in my motorhome, hopefully you won't have any problems.


----------

